# Cincinnati Ohio support group



## DeeperUnderstanding

Does anybody know of a Cincinnati support group?


----------



## srschirm

Hey! There is a thread about this in the "Gatherings" section on here. Also, there's a meetup.com group that just started last month. If you need any more info., just let me know!


----------



## azicoor

Wow sorry to respond to an old thread but was googling a cincinnati support group and this popped up, if there is such a thing around the 513 some1 tell me


----------

